# Neuer Zebco-Katalog online



## Anglerboard Redaktion (7. September 2018)

Der neue Katalog von Zebco ist online und hält viele neue und spannende Produkte parat! 





Von Quantum kommt die Vapor-Rutenserie neu ins Programm. Als Markenzeichen der modernen Raubfischruten zählen die schnellen Blanks mit sensibler Spitzenaktion. Innerhalb der Vapor-Reihe gibt es drei Serien: Aggressor, Finesse und Detector. Teilweise haben die Ruten einen abgewinkelten Griff für ermüdungsfreies Fischen.





Als weiteres Highlight zählen die amerikanischen Kunstköder von Mann’s. Dazu gehören echte Klassiker wie der 1-Minus – ein flachlaufender Crankbait oder der Twinnler – ein Doppelschwanztwister. 





Aber auch beim Raubfischangeln mit Naturködern bietet Zebco mit dem Mr. Pike-Programm alles, was das Deadbait-Herz begehrt. Von speziellen Ruten über Posen bis hin zum Bissanzeiger…





Richtig dicke kommt es dann beim Black Cat-Sortiment. Eine komplette Auswahl an allem, was Ihr fürs gezielte Wallerangeln benötigt gibt es hier. Unser Highlight: die Zeus Line.









*Friedfische, Karpfen und Meer*








Auch Friedfisch-Fans kommen bei Browning voll auf ihre Kosten. Etliche neue Ruten wie die CK-Reihe bieten dem modernen Specimen-Angler eine breite Auswahl. Außerdem neu im Programm: Xenos-Futterkörbe und das Sphere-Taschensortiment.








Für die Karpfen-Freaks gibt es eine brandneue Boilie-Sorte: Red Monster. Der Klassiker Robin Red wird mit Paprika- und Chili-Stückchen verfeinert. Dazu passend gibt es das volle Sortiment an Dips, Pop ups und Powders.






Und für die Norwegen-Liebhaber gibt es im Fin-Nor-Programm mit der Megalite-Rutenserie neue Gerten für Salzwasserräuber. 

Hier geht’s zum kompletten Zebco-Katalog für 2019:
https://www.zebco-europe.biz/fileadmin/downloads/kataloge_2019/DE/Zebco_2019_D_Consumer.pdf


----------

